# Wasserpflanzen düngen??



## m.jester (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich hab da mal ne Frage. Ich dünge meine Seerosen jährlich mit den in diesem Forum des öfteren erwähnten Düngekegeln und habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber wie sieht es eigentlich mit den anderen stark wachsenden Pflanzen im Teich aus (zb. __ Iris, __ Rohrkolben, __ Fieberklee) ? Ich habe diese Pflanzen bei mir in Körben angepflanzt und eine Mischung aus Lehm und Sand benutzt. Alle Pflanzen wuchsen und blühten gut, aber ich habe das Gefühl, das die blühwilligkeit etwas nachlässt ?? Sollte man diese auch düngen? Hat jemand von Euch damit Erfahrungen gesammelt?
Nette Grüße
Michael


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Hallo Michael,

warum pflanzt Du sie nicht einfach frei aus?
Bei wuchernden/gefährlichen Pflanzen wie __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben kann ich das mit den Töpfen ja noch nachvollziehen, aber __ Iris?
Ich hab sie frei im Flachwasserbereich (die gelb blühende), sie vermehrt sich relativ gut und blüht dieses Jahr überreich.
Vermutlich gehen in den Töpfen die im Lehm vorhandenen Nährstoffvorräte langsam zur Neige und durch den begrenzten Wurzelraum bekommen sie nicht genug nachgeliefert... 

Ich würde unproblematische Pflanzen entweder auspflanzen oder halt vorsichtig!! mal probehalber an jeweils einem Exemplar düngen, denn eigentlich hat Dünger (außer für die Starkzehrer "Seerosen") aus meiner Sicht nichts im Teich verloren. 
Das Düngen der normalen Teichbepflanzung besorgen zumindest bei mir schon die Fische.


----------



## m.jester (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

danke für deine Nachricht. Ich werde es wohl mal mit einer kleinen Düngegabe in Form von Langzeitdünger versuchen. In Sachen Lilie hast Du wohl Recht, werde mal schauen ob ich die nicht direckt auspflanzen kann und ihr so mehr Platz für das Wachstum gebe.
Schönen Gruß
Mike


----------



## m.jester (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Habe damit begonnen, die Pflanzen (__ Iris,Bitterklee,Sumpfblutauge usw.) aus den Körben in ein Substrat aus Lehm und Sand (1:1) auszupflanzen.
Besonders bei der Iris waren die Wurzeln nach zwei Jahrenb im Korb stark eingezwängt und teilweise sogar am faulen. Daher wohl der recht dürftige Blütenansatz dieses Jahr.
Aber wie sieht es mit dem kleinblättrigen __ Rohrkolben aus?
Auch ins "freie Feld" damit, oder lieber in einem Korb lassen?
Schöne Grüße und ein tolles Pfingstwochenende
Michael


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Moin Michael,

hast Du mal ein Foto davon oder weißt Du um welche genaue Art es sich handelt?
Ich habe nur die eher zierlichen frei ausgepflanzt und einen größeren. Bei mir wuchern die Pflanzen aber bisher auch noch nicht so wie gewollt. Wenn sie bei Dir besser wachsen, dann mußt Du Dich entscheiden, ob Du alle Jahre direkt im Teich ausdünnen willst oder halt nur die Gefäße an Land holst und es dort machst...
Von __ Rohrkolben, die die Folie durchbohrt haben, gab es hier noch keine Berichte. 
Die wenigsten werden sich allerdings "Typha latifolia L.", den Breitblättrigen Rohrkolben in den Teich setzen.
Ich hatte/habe ihn drinne und die Rhizom-Spitzen waren beeindruckend. 
Allerdings mochte er den Platz ohne Sand bei mir nicht und hat mich zu 90% wieder verlassen (ich habe vorgestern die toten Wurzeln und Rhizome entsorgt).


----------



## Sternthaler13 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Also ich habe ihn im Teich *kleinlautschreib* 

Die haben ihn im Gartencenter angeboten, ich habe ihn gekauft und eingebuddelt...

Da kannte ich halt dieses Forum noch nicht


----------



## Silke (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Hallo,
bei der Pflanzensammlung von Werner ist auch __ Rohrkolben dabeigewesen, obwohl ich keinen haben wollte. Er hat sogar schon Kolben angesetzt. Nun muss ich sehen, wie ich den wieder loswerde und vor allem - wohin???


----------



## Eugen (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Hallo Michael,
Pflanzen düngen ? Grundsätzlich nicht, aber wenn die Pflanztöpfe "ausgelutscht" sind, ja- aber VORSICHTIG -
Meine wuchern frei im Teich herum und ich habe richtige Sumpfzonen.
Die Buchblätter von Nachbarshecke sind ein "willkommener" Dünger.

@Sternthaler und Silke:
Nicht alle __ Rohrkolben sind so böse.
Kommt auf die Sorte an.


----------



## Dali (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Hallo

Mir wurde in der Gärtnerei gesagt, dass Wasserpflanzen nicht gedüngt werden, da sie sich von zersetztem Laub ect. Ihre Nahrung holen!
Ich denke mal, jetzt wo Du sie ausgesetzt hast, sollten Sie Ihre Blühwilligkeit wieder erlangen.

Sag mal, wo kaufst Du die erwähnten Düngekegel für die Seerosen?
Habe bisher noch keine bekommen.

Liebe Grüße
Manuela


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Hallo Manuela.

Guckst Du hier. 
Die "normalen" sollte es z.B. im Bauhaus und anderen gut sortierten Baumärkten geben (Aussehen z.B. so) oder halt Noname-Produkte, die eine ähnliche Wirkung versprechen.
Ich hab meine von Al*i-Nord und bin damit recht zufrieden.


----------



## m.jester (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Aber bei Aldi hamse die nich immer, oder  

Netter Gruß
Mike


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Nö,

aber ab und an in den Ramschregalen für <5Euro (wenn ich mich ned irre). 

Halt mal nach einer giftig grünen viereckigen Plastikdose mit der Aufschrift "Düngekegel" (von degro) Ausschau. 
Größe so 13x19cm.

Gibts aber wie gesagt anscheinend nur bei A**i-Nord....


----------



## m.jester (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

hi Annett,

danke für den Tip. Werde meine Augen mal offen halten. 
die anderen Düngekegel vun Substral gibt es bei uns nähmlich auch nicht im Gartencenter, nur als Granulat, aber das is wohl schlecht anzuwenden. 
ich hab unsere im Internet bestellt, da waren sie ganz schön teuer.

Netter Gruß
Mike


----------



## Rambo (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Habe gestern bei unserem Garten Center flüssig Dünger geholt der für
alle Wasspflanzen sein soll und mit wasser verdünnt wird.
Soll angeblich kein schaden bei Tieren anrichten. Ob allerdings
die heute neu gesichteteten jungfische das auch wissen?

Bbin am überlegen wie ich evtl. den neuen Nachwuchs davor schützen kann
oder ob ich das Düngen gar nicht erst mache.

gruss Ramb/Remo


----------



## m.jester (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Flüssigdünger für den Teich ?? 

davon habe ich noch nicht gehört und da wäre ich auch sehr vorsichtig.
es sollen ja nur ganz gezielt vereinzelte Pflanzen gedüngt werden und nicht das ganze Wasser (und die Algen).
ich würde an deiner stelle lieber noch einige andere hier im Forum befragen bevor du den anwendest.

netter Gruß
Michael


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Hallo Rambo,

das Zeugs ist nicht zufällig von S*ll und es steht absolut nicht drauf, was drin ist??
Ich kauf immer nur Dünger, wo ich weiß, was drin ist - lass mich ungern veräppeln.  

Wenn es der besagte ist, hab ich auch schon davor gestanden und es dann gelassen.... Gib den Mickerteilen etwas Lehm an die Füße und den Seerosen zur Not in einen Eiswürfel eingefrorenes Blaukorn (tief ins Substrat drücken) und Du weißt wenigstens, was Du getan hast. 

Mickern die Pflanzen wirklich so sehr? So wenig Fische hast Du doch nun auch nicht drinne.


----------



## susen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Hallo zusammen,
ich dünge meine Seerosen mit Hornspänen. Die friere ich vorher mit Wasser ein und drücke dann die Eiswürfel in die Nähe des Wurzelbereiches. Klappt super.
Viele liebe Grüße
susen


----------



## Rambo (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rambo,
> 
> das Zeugs ist nicht zufällig von S*ll und es steht absolut nicht drauf, was drin ist??



Muss noch mal schauen von wem das ist und sage morgen Bescheid.
Drin ist es noch nicht, wollte es wenn am WE machen. Monentan Regnet
es endlich mal wieder und das tut wohl dem Teich sehr gut.




			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Mickern die Pflanzen wirklich so sehr? So wenig Fische hast Du doch nun auch nicht drinne.



Rosen gibt es (noch) keine und die Blätter sind so klein wie die Hand eines Babys.
Fische habe ich gerade 3 alte Goldies  und 2 kleine Kois und 2 winzige Goldies.

Ich dachte immer Blaukorn sei Giftig?

Dank für die Infos

Gr. Rambo/Remo


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Moin,

Du sollst das Blaukorn ja auch nicht in den Teich werfen/essen! : 
Gib den Seerosen mal etwas Dünger/Düngekegel in den Topf - richtig tief an die Wurzeln... dann wird das schon, es sei denn, Du hast richtige Zwergsorten drin. 
Die bleiben teilweise wirklich winzig.


----------



## Rambo (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Hallo Annett,

ja es ist das teil von s*ll. Steht zwar drauf das es extra für Seerosen ist
aber die Bestandteile stehen nicht drauf.

gr. rambo/remo


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen düngen??*

Hi,

dann ist es das, was ich vor x Jahren hab stehen lassen.
Mir ging es damals auch um meine mickernden Pflanzen.
Nichts wollte so recht wachsen. Teilweise ist das bis heute so geblieben.
Liegt aber sicherlich nicht an zu wenig Nährstoffen (sonst wäre das Wasser ja klar), sondern an bescheidenen Wasserwerten bezüglich Härte und am ungeeignetem Pflanzsubstrat (bei mir 16-32er Kies). 
Die Pflanzen müssen sich halt erst dran gewöhnen bzw. die Gh mußte von sich aus runter gehen. Z.Z. bewegt sie sich bei ca. 16° - bei Füllung des Teiches waren es 30° und die Kh liegt jetzt bei 4-5!

Versuch die Düngung mal mit den Lehmbrocken und tausch Deine Packung wieder um.... ich denke, damit fährst Du besser.


----------

